
How we taught dozens of refugees to code, then helped them get developer jobs - jeremyliew
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-we-taught-dozens-of-refugees-to-code-then-helped-them-get-developer-jobs-fd37036c13b0
======
dang
We've banned this site for using a well-known upvote-selling and comment-
selling service. I wish everyone would realize that this is obvious in the
data and not worth the risk. Perhaps someone could also communicate to the
spammers that they're wasting their time?

All: Spam votes and spam comments will get your accounts and sites banned on
HN, so please don't.

~~~
paradite
Since this has came up again, can you respond to my question here previously?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817455)

~~~
dang
I appreciate the curiosity, but answering would help the spammers and
obviously I'm not going to do that.

